# Los 1000 de Fuzzzylogix



## krolaina

*Muchas felicidades Don Lógica Difusa.*

*Un gracias enorme por solucionar mis dudas matinales... por ser un compi de foro excelente y por dejarme aprender contigo.*

*Es un placer contar con gente como tú, siempre dispuesto.*

*Felices 1000... y* cuidado!

Carol.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo. 

Ant


----------



## Rivendell

Yo también quiero felicitarte por esos 1000... ¡¡qué curro!!  

Nos vemos en el foro.
Riv.


----------



## heidita

Estimado amigo _gato_: no sé ni si hemos coincidido ya que he estado fuera, pero ya se sabe ¡los amigos siempre juntitos! Y los madrileños con más razón. Vamos, ¡que se lo pregunten a mi joya!

Bueno, para celebrar ¡toda la familia forera!


HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## fuzzzylogix

JOLINES!!!!!

Muchísimas gracias a todos, en serio. Qué detalle. 

I had absolutely no idea all these greetings were here. How truly darling....

And Heidita...how did you know about the GATO? I am amazaed at the level of perception in this forum...

Big kiss to all you gals...(hugs for the guys)! hahahahaha........


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades por estos 1000 valiosos aportes!!!  Aunque no coincidimos mucho sí tengo la oportunidad de leer tus respuestas y son siempre excelentes.  Es lindo que WordReference tenga foreros como tú.*

*Te deseo que cumplas muchos más y me complace enviarte un cariñoso saludo desde Miami.*
*Soledad*


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, Fuzzzylogix. Hoy es tu día de suerte porque te felicitaron 4 españolas seguidas y ahora 1 cubana y 1 cubano seguidos. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo en este foro. He coincido contigo en las últimas semanas y me satisface mucho 'cruzar espadas' con un rival como tú. Te felicito por tu 1000+ y espero leernos con mayor frecuencia . Te deseo un buen día y también un buen fin de semana.

Saludos cordiales desde Cuba.

Cubanboy.*


----------



## Antpax

Cubanboy said:


> *Hola, Fuzzzylogix. Hoy es tu día de suerte porque te felicitaron 4 españolas seguidas y ahora 1 cubana y 1 cubano seguidos. Para mi es un placer compartir contigo en este foro. He coincido contigo en las últimas semanas y me satisface mucho 'cruzar espadas' con un rival como tú. Te felicito por tu 1000+ y espero leernos con mayor frecuencia . Te deseo un buen día y también un buen fin de semana.*
> 
> *Saludos cordiales desde Cuba.*
> 
> *Cubanboy.*


 
Una pequeña corrección, que soy hormiga pero de género másculino. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Muuuchas felicidades, y ¡a por otros 1000!


----------



## Cubanboy

Antpax said:


> Una pequeña corrección, que soy hormiga pero de género másculino.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



*
Hola, Antpax, ¿Cómo estás? Acepta mis disculpas por este error. Debí leer tu perfil antes. Te deseo un buen día.

Saludos.
CB.*


----------



## Antpax

Cubanboy said:


> *Hola, Antpax, ¿Cómo estás? Acepta mis disculpas por este error. Debí leer tu perfil antes. Te deseo un buen día.*
> 
> *Saludos.*
> *CB.*


 
No pasa nada hermano, tranquilo .

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Fuzzzylogix y su característico "Pensador en el Wáter" son ya un clásico en el foro.

Gracias por tu rápida y constante ayuda!

Never stop!

Eva Maria


----------

